# Scaling at DVD or Projector



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I bought a Toshiba HD A2, which can output 720p or 1080i (I haven't got the firmware to do 1080p yet) and I was doing some tests using the same media.

My projector's (Sanyo PLV-60) actual LCD panels do 1366x768, so I'd think that 720p would be closer to the real thing. 

I didn't notice a difference! Actually, 1080i may have been a little better.

I'm stumped, because I figure there would be a difference. I know that the projector does it own scaling and that may be the reason it looks better- 1080 lines into 768 versus 720 into 768.

I guess I could turn off the scaling and view it natively to see. For the moment, I'm sticking with 1080i.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Sanyo PLV-60 is scaling 720P up to 768 and scaling 1080i down to 768. It appears to be doing it's job a little bit better scaling down, according to what you are seeing. It obviously has an excellent scaler.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Doing some more reading, apparently I can fine-tune all aspects of it, including what signal it should be receiving. I don't know if I will go that route because I'm going to be using my PC as an input as well.


----------

